# Mangrove Snapper in Jax ICW



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)

Have been fishing the Jax ICW for 2 years and caught about 20 Mangrove Snapper for the first time this weekend. Anyone else?
Also, caught small reds and barely slot trout and a small flounder. Everything on shrimp cork popper, except for 1 trout and 1 red on plastic rootbeer, chartreuse paddle tail.


----------



## JGF Jax Beach (Jul 26, 2019)

I live in IOP and have caught very small mangroves in the vicinity. Nothing of any size/ keep able. 
Are you finding them well over 10"?


----------



## shallow_fellow_jax (Sep 22, 2019)

JGF Jax Beach said:


> I live in IOP and have caught very small mangroves in the vicinity. Nothing of any size/ keep able.
> Are you finding them well over 10"?


Yes, a few were decent keepers!


----------

